# Android Handy Viren



## konrad1 (4 Januar 2016)

Vielleicht hat jemand von dem Stagefright Virus gehört? Ich habe so eine App installiert, die überprüft, ob mein Handy verwundbar ist. Und es ist verwundbar!!! Allerdings gibt es bis heute kein Systemupdate, dass diese Lücke schließt. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2016)

Handy wegschmeißen, iPhone kaufen.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2016)

Das neuste aktuellste Händy kaufen, bei dem die Lücke bereit geschlosen ist.
Beim Kauf extra nachfragen. Die sind allerdings nicht ganz günstig, so um 800€ aber da biste dann wegen dem gefährlichen Starlight auf der sicheren Seite...


----------



## konrad1 (4 Januar 2016)

Heiko schrieb:


> Handy wegschmeißen, iPhone kaufen.


Aber das ist keine Lösung... .


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2016)

Dann musste das halt ignorieren


----------



## konrad1 (4 Januar 2016)

Das passt mich nicht. Jetzt kann ich nicht neues Handy kaufen. Für mich ist das sehr teuer.(((


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2016)

Tja, dann bist du hier eben falsch. 
Es hat auch wenig mit Computerbetrug zu tun und andere Vorschläge können wir dir nicht machen.


----------



## konrad1 (4 Januar 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Dann musste das halt ignorieren


Ich habe gedacht, dass eine normale Lösung ist...


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2016)

konrad1 schrieb:


> Ich habe gedacht, dass eine normale Lösung ist...


Wenn ich so deine Fragen lese und deine Antworten auf unsere Antworten, kommt mir leise der Verdacht, dass denken nicht grade deine Stärke ist.
Wenn doch, ein heißer Tip.... Google.com


----------



## bernhard (4 Januar 2016)

Dann ist ja alles geklärt.


----------

